# Greetings everyone!



## our_cat-mickey (Aug 11, 2007)

My name's Natasha, and my husband and I bought our daughter a kitten for her 3rd birthday, and she named him Mickey. We've had him for a month now, and he has really brought so much fun into our lives! We live in Indianapolis, IN. Mickey likes to climb everywhere, and snuggle with us constantly. I don't think I've ever met a cuddlier cat.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations, and welcome. Mickey sounds wonderful.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new family member!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please post pictures of Mickey if you can. :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats, Welcome and Hello! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you join us Natasha


----------

